# [SPONSORED] Project LUNA



## likwid_mods (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all, I would like to introduce LUNA to you all, a Moon themed build in custom made acrylic case.

Huge thanks to all the sponsors supporting this project







*Components*

i7 7800x
ASRock X299 Taichi XE
Nvidia GTX1080
Team Force Delta RGB 3000mhz
Enermax MaxTytan 800W Titanium 
Samsung 850 Evo 250gb SSD
Seagate 2tb SSHD


*Water cooling*

Watercool Heatkiller IV Nickel cpu block
Watercool Heatkiller IV Nickel gpu block
Watercool Heatkiller DDC top
Laing DDC 1RT pump
Aquacomputer Aquatube reservoir
Alphacool Eiszapfen fittings
Alphacool HardTube brass nickel
HW Labs 2x Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 radiators
Enermax D.F.Pressure fans x6
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT controller


​


----------



## likwid_mods (Jan 29, 2018)

*Enermax MaxTytan 800W power supply
Enermax D.F.Pressure fans*


----------



## likwid_mods (Jan 29, 2018)

*ASRock X299 Taichi XE motherboard*


----------



## likwid_mods (Jan 29, 2018)

*and a little teaser of what is case like*


----------



## likwid_mods (Jan 29, 2018)

* received a parcel from Taiwan today, some great looking modules sent by Team Group inc. *


----------



## likwid_mods (Feb 11, 2018)

* Finally finished assembling the case and it's ready for these shiny bad boys. 
Last portion of needed parts arrived from Watercool, let the build start!*


----------



## likwid_mods (Feb 23, 2018)

*UPDATE

-sleeved fans and pump
-pass through installed in floor panels
-power supply and cables installed
-motherboard installed


As usual, a few pics of a progress. 
I could photograph this Heatkiller block everyday...
MASTERPIECE*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 23, 2018)

Also called Project *5862.* 

Sorry I had to. 

Looks very sick though! nj


----------



## likwid_mods (Mar 8, 2018)

* Build is nearly finished, only some cosmetic touch ups left(meanwhile my ddc pump failed so I had to strip the whole loop down and rebuild with a new pump). 95% complete, full show off very soon but for now a couple of teaser photos *


----------



## likwid_mods (Mar 11, 2018)

*hey all, this build is completed now, below is the full spec list and all the pictures I have taken.
Hope you like it, it was meant to be a bit different to what we see everyday yet to remain a PC*



Project LUNA 
------------------

Big thanks to sponsors:
Enermax Europe ASRock Watercool TeamGroup - Global

special shootouts to Alphacool English


i7 7800x
ASRock X299 Taichi XE
Team Group Delta RGB DDR4 3000 MHz 
Nvidia GTX1080 FE
Enermax MaxTytan 800W Titanium
Toshiba XG5 nvme m2 500GB SSD
Crucial MX200 sata m2 500GB SSD
WD Black 2.5" 1TB HDD

Watercool Heatkiller IV Nickel cpu block
Watercool Heatkiller IV Nickel+Acryl gpu block
Watercool DDC acryl pump top
Laing DDC 3.25 PWM pump
Aquacomputer Aquatube reservoir
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT
Aquacomputer Kryo M.2 heatsink x2
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Orange and Red(2:1)
Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10 shiny silver fittings, shiny silver brass tube
Black Ice Nemesis LS360 radiator x2
Enermax D.F.Pressure 120mm fan x6

custom made case-acrylic


----------

